# Field Herping West Texas 2010



## Texas Blonde (Sep 22, 2010)

Just thought I would share a few shots from the past couple months.  Almost all are _Crotalus atrox_.  The first pics are from this past Saturday night.

I found this girl right at the end of my driveway, the first time I saw her she was actually in my yard.  
























This bad boy was the next snake of the night.

























It is taking me forever to resize these pics, so that is all for now, I will post more later.


----------



## Canth (Sep 22, 2010)

So jealous! Nice pics, Sky


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, here are some more from last Saturday night.  This was the tiniest neonate _atrox_ I have ever seen.  To move it off the road I had to use 12" rubber tipped tweezers, haha.


























Also, if anyone wants larger sizes of these photos for backgrounds, feel free to ask.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 22, 2010)

Here are some more pics of neonates.  One of these was caught in my neighbors carport, and the other in her backyard.  To save their necks I took them out to my ranch and released them.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 22, 2010)

Some more random pics:


























This is the snake from the first post, the first time I saw her in my yard.  It's a bad cell phone shot, cause she booked it before I could get my big cam.







Another snake in my yard, this one was about 4' from my front door.  See if you can find it.


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh man they're beautiful.


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 22, 2010)

WOW. those first two shots are absolutely gorgeous. well done with beautiful snakes.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 22, 2010)

Texas Blonde, Fantastic pics! That is one tiny w. diamondback! Rhinocheilus lecontei are beautiful but alas.... missed out on them on my W Tx. field trip in 2000. I'm a bit rusty on colubrids and can't make out the last one. Either w coachwhip or one of the whipsnakes (now watch it be w indigo )

Thanks for sharing,

Terry


----------



## tarcan (Sep 23, 2010)

Sky, amazing looking pictures, thanks for sharing them!

Got to get a chance to go herping in your neck of the woods eventually!


----------



## Wadew (Sep 24, 2010)

Sky,
Nice to share with us. Nothing more exciting then a snake in the grass! That baby is a cutie!

                                                 Thank you
                                                      Wade


----------



## syndicate (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome shots Sky!Looks like you really have to watch your step walking round your yard hehe!
-Chris


----------



## Hentzi (Sep 26, 2010)

Echo previous comments, really nice shots and thanks for uploading them :clap:


----------



## cannabeast (Sep 30, 2010)

Hentzi said:


> Echo previous comments, really nice shots and thanks for uploading them :clap:


WOW! +1 thankyou for the awesome pics.


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 3, 2010)

Fantastic photos... Thanks for sharing.  The first few are really impressive.  I really love the depth of field.  I know it was necessary due to ambient light, but it really frames the photos perfectly.  

Great job...


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool snakes!, yeah a coachwhip, did the Wildhorse S. thing ever happen this year?, that's where I stay when I go, I always stay in the mobile there lol, I like it.  I think I should start going with other people, I always get pulled over and questioned because I have always gone alone so I look suspicious to BP, police, etc.


----------



## Canth (Nov 12, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Cool snakes!, yeah a coachwhip, did the Wildhorse S. thing ever happen this year?, that's where I stay when I go, I always stay in the mobile there lol, I like it.  I think I should start going with other people, I always get pulled over and questioned because I have always gone alone so I look suspicious to BP, police, etc.


I'd be down to go with you! Maybe we can get a small group this summer.


----------



## Philth (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome pics Sky !, makes me want to visit down there again soon. Miss the great land down there.  Thanks for sharing.

Later, Tom


----------

